# podcast



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

What podcasts does everyone listen too...prepping or nonprepping?


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Whew, I regularly listen to perhaps twenty podcasts. Here are a few of my favorites.
The Survival Podcast
Sound and Vision
HDTV Guys
Popular Photography
The British History Podcast
Medieval Archives
AV Rant
Global News BBC
and others


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Thru the Bible
Running to Win
Renewing Your Mind
Telling the Truth
In the Market With Janet Parshall
Ross Tucker Football Podcast


----------



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your recommendations. I found an app called stitcher that links to hundreds of podcast including the survival podcast. There are podcast from history archeology and cooking among others. Thanks.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what a Podcast is but on my computer and my smart phone I listen to Thru the Bible and the various shows on the Preparedness Radio Network.


----------

